# my wyoming buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharin'


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck, how about a story to go with the pics ????


----------

